# National Shooters wanted for ABC



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

That's pretty cool. :thumbs_up


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Great shooting bow! Give him a call.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Not interested in a shooting position but would like to see the bow. Am going to Girts in Anderson for the Hoosier 3d challenge this weekend. Any chance anyone will be shooting one?


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Very Interesting..............


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Wayne, I seen and talk to Ed at the ATA show, is there a website?


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

It will be up within the week.


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

can I apply for the beginner class.

:darkbeer:


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

please e-mail your phone # or call me @765-643-6691 for more info on our national shooters program and I will get back to you asap! 


Thank you!

Ed McPherson


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

where can we see these bows? can't expect someone to want to represent something that we know nothing about:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> where can we see these bows? can't expect someone to want to represent something that we know nothing about:wink:


yep sent you a pm ED


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> where can we see these bows? can't expect someone to want to represent something that we know nothing about:wink:


Yes please show a few pictures.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

web site will be up in the next week or call for a catalog & more info @ 765-643-6691.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

*My Crow Ltd*

Here is my crow ltd love it and would love to be on staff. I would like to get some camo limbs that would look great.Thanks Ron


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Lefty !!! :banana:


----------



## 3-d man (Jan 23, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Can I get one autographed by Doug?:wink:


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

E-Mail Sent


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Doc said:


> Can I get one autographed by Doug?:wink:


Doug Girt?! If you want, it can be arranged. I would only do it if I wanted the value of my bow to decrease.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

WHuffman said:


> Doug Girt?! If you want, it can be arranged. I would only do it if I wanted the value of my bow to decrease.


Is there another Doug as infamous as he?


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

ronhornback said:


> Here is my crow ltd love it and would love to be on staff. I would like to get some camo limbs that would look great.Thanks Ron


Guess there won't be any open class shooters. A long stabilizer in that position would get in the way of the arrow. Why in the world would the stab. hole be drilled that way. Not trying to bash but was that actually designed that way or was it an oversight?


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Doc said:


> Is there another Doug as infamous as he?


Famous or infamous?


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

RIDGE_RUNNER91 said:


> Guess there won't be any open class shooters. A long stabilizer in that position would get in the way of the arrow. Why in the world would the stab. hole be drilled that way. Not trying to bash but was that actually designed that way or was it an oversight?


Don't know for sure have to ask Ed that I guess.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm here in Illinois if you want!

Chase Baker
618 -841 -9776


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

See you Tuesday Ed
really looking forward to shooting the XL


----------

